# London - "Endless City" concept



## P2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

New proposed supertall in London!!! :banana:

Source:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sands-people-schools-offices-shops-parks.html


----------



## Greatdane (Jul 31, 2012)

More like concept. Cant see this being built in London in next ~25 years.


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

A bit over the top haha, lot of things happening for one building...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Very VISIONary.


----------



## lwetli (Jun 21, 2014)

Hmm...
I kinda like it. It reminds me of stackable Tupperware.


----------



## RotoSequence (Nov 14, 2010)

Its a misshapen stack of plates...


----------



## Storeys (Oct 21, 2013)

There are quite a few of these more visionary schemes for London. It's hard to see most of them, if any, being built.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Chongqing's old "stack of plates" vision was better. This won't be built anytime soon anyway.


----------



## P2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

:lol: *A city in the sky (that looks like a stack of pancakes)* :lol: (Absolutely true)

See this: http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/27/a-city-in-the-sky-that-looks-like-a-stack-of-pancakes-4848134/

Other sources:
http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/property/504525/London-s-skyline-of-the-future-has-arrived-early
http://www.mancunianmatters.co.uk/c...n-endless-city-skyscraper-wont-fit-manchester


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

This is not a proposal, just a vision.


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

>


Is that part of New York's skyline at the background? You can easily recognize the Rockefeller Center and the Citigroup Center. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This appears to be simply a general concept, and not an actual proposed supertall. I don't think it belongs in this section.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Those proportions are intimidating. Pretty wide for 300m...bucking the trend of slender and tapering buildings.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm changing the title and moving this to Architecture for people to discuss.


----------



## P2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

In the pic I also see City Spire center XD


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

P2000 said:


> In the pic I also see City Spire center XD


and, let's face it, the entire northern half of Manhattan. The back half of the picture is just the view from the empire state building, looking north.


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice concept but would that actually work?


----------

